# My 338Edge Makeover



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

*My 338Edge Makeover **Update***

Thought I would share the makeover I did on my 338Edge. I bedded it in a new HS Precision M24 nonadjustable stock, new steel bottom metal. Topped with Nightforce 20MOA steelrail, Nightforce ultralite 34mm rings, and new enchanced ATACR SF 5-25 34mm scope.

I still need to install the adjustable cheek rest but this setup feels much better than before.

Bob


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't let Longbow see this....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's very nice Bob! I have all the parts waiting to do something very similar. I have always shot the 338 RUM and will be building an Edge next. I have always wondered why the Lapoopa has gotten so popular when the RUM and Edge are so easy and practical? Savage rifles probably has a lot to do with it. Congrats on your ultimate rifle makeover.----SS


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> That's very nice Bob! I have all the parts waiting to do something very similar. I have always shot the 338 RUM and will be building an Edge next. I have always wondered why the Lapoopa has gotten so popular when the RUM and Edge are so easy and practical? Savage rifles probably has a lot to do with it. Congrats on your ultimate rifle makeover.----SS


Thanks SS. I bought some Bertram Brass going to work up a load that mimics my current load with old brass and hopefully will be good to go. I think I have enough powder and brass to last me the life of this barrel. I am ready to validate and put more time in behind the rifle this year. This ATACR will have more adjustment than I can probably shoot. It needs to stop raining!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Don't let Longbow see this....


Ha! I'm all over it, as soon as I dab the drool from the corner of my mouth.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice setup Bob. You'll love that stock. I was just out shooting my Sako TRG-42 and I'm getting a flinch from that **** stock hitting my cheek. I switched over to my Edge with the HS Precision on it and life was good again.
Let us know how your ATACR does compared to our NXSs. I'd be interested in a honest evaluation between the two. 
Sweet rig all the way around!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice looking rig! Maybe I missed it earlier, but what are the rest of the specs on your rifle?


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

longbow said:


> Nice setup Bob. You'll love that stock. I was just out shooting my Sako TRG-42 and I'm getting a flinch from that **** stock hitting my cheek. I switched over to my Edge with the HS Precision on it and life was good again.
> Let us know how your ATACR does compared to our NXSs. I'd be interested in a honest evaluation between the two.
> Sweet rig all the way around!


Thank you! I can't give you a review on the NXS, cause I went straight from a mark 4 to the newer version of the ATACR SF 5-25. Its beefy as all get out but what I gather is the glass is nicer, has good improvements over the first version, and it tracks with the best of them. Suppoose to have at least 125MOA of adjustment which is why I only went with a 20moa rail. I will give you an update over the mark 4, but it looks promising. I wanted something that tracks and has lots of adjustment. Its a huge buy for me, never spent this much on glass. I already like this stock better than my old one. The M24 didn't require any inletting on my 30" MTU contour and a very generous portion of meat in the forend and palm swell. I am hoping to shoot it by tomorrow.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

waspocrew said:


> Nice looking rig! Maybe I missed it earlier, but what are the rest of the specs on your rifle?


Thank you
Specs:
Remington 700 trued with aftermarket bolt handle.
30" Rock Creek in MTU with Holland brake.
Barreled action cerakoted in flat black. Barreled action built by Curt's Custom Guns Sutherlin, OR.
Jewell trigger
HS M24 A1 stock
NF steel 20MOA rail
NF 6 screw 34mm rings
5-25 Enhanced ATACR in MOAR T reticle.
Southwest Precision adjustable cheek piece
Harris Notched 9-13 Bipod with lockpod.

300grain Berger Gen 1 Hybrids, Retumbo, CCI250 primers, Bertram 338edge stamped brass. Velocity probably going to end up around 2750-2800fps.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Update.
Well I don't think I screwed up too bad on bedding this one. I didn;t have any flyers. I worked up a load with my new Bertram brass to mimic my old load. 
I tell you what the Magneto Speed Chronograph is the cats meow. Had a chance to try my new xmas present out and its awesome. I have never had one before.

After running the pressure test matching old brass and load, I dropped 2 grains from a bolt click and shot these 3 groups.

I am happy with 88.5 grains, I actually felt I pulled the last shot to the left but this 3 shot group at 100 yards still went 0.32" with virgin brass. This is a very mild accurate load and my new brass should last the service of the rifle. 

The scope is very nice and can't wait to load these up and do some validation testing at various ranges and check tracking.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, that shoots just fine.-----SS


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice looking rifle


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow looks like you have yourself a great rifle there. Looks great and shoots great. Should work out nicely for you


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice rifle BobL!

I have a 338 RUM but it only has a 26" barrel. I like the idea of a 30" barrel. It would put me 4" closer to that steel gong thingie.

.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Nice rifle BobL!
> 
> I have a 338 RUM but it only has a 26" barrel. I like the idea of a 30" barrel. It would put me 4" closer to that steel gong thingie.
> 
> .


Yeah Goob it is nice for slow powders. 4" is a big deal to some men and women.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> Yeah Goob it is nice for slow powders. 4" is a big deal to some men and women.


Your groups are impressive. I'm still working up loads for my 338 RUM. Using H1000 mostly; it works OK with other belted mags of mine. I'm gonna try something slower like Retumbo though.

I'm thinking of going to IMR 7977. I'm having some good luck with the Enduron powders in other calibers.

.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Your groups are impressive. I'm still working up loads for my 338 RUM. Using H1000 mostly; it works OK with other belted mags of mine. I'm gonna try something slower like Retumbo though.
> 
> I'm thinking of going to IMR 7977. I'm having some good luck with the Enduron powders in other calibers.
> 
> .


I don't have any experience with that powder. Retumbo and CCI250 primers have been the best for me in this 338edge and 338RUM before it was rechambered. I am using 300grain pills not sure what grain bullet you are using. Many have had great luck with H1000 and RL25.

I would have thought with a 26" barrel and lower grain bullets h1000 would be the ticket? What primer you using?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> I don't have any experience with that powder. Retumbo and CCI250 primers have been the best for me in this 338edge and 338RUM before it was rechambered. I am using 300grain pills not sure what grain bullet you are using. Many have had great luck with H1000 and RL25.
> 
> I would have thought with a 26" barrel and lower grain bullets h1000 would be the ticket? What primer you using?


9 1/2M, 250 gr Accubonds


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> 9 1/2M, 250 gr Accubonds


I don't know what your groups look like and what is acceptable accuracy for you. Maybe try a fed 215 or cci250 primer. I noticed other guys using IMR7828 with that bullet weight. I wouldn't give up on h1000 yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> I don't know what your groups look like and what is acceptable accuracy for you. Maybe try a fed 215 or cci250 primer. I noticed other guys using IMR7828 with that bullet weight. I wouldn't give up on h1000 yet.


Yeah, thanks. They haven't had Fed 215s here since 1994.

I'm kinda at a standstill putting everything together. My biggest hurdle at the moment is my poor eyesight. I spent 8k on new eyeballs and all my scopes and the rear iron sights are out of focus. I have to get corrective eyeglasses now. :sad:

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Retumbo...you find some...let me know!


----------

